# How do I get a thick stem???



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay couple questions...

What are some ways to make my stem thicker/stronger (Explain please) I read something about bending it back and forth??

What age is this done at?


----------



## HMAN (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29594&highlight=pinching


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 8, 2008)

point a fan at them


----------



## IllusionalFate (Oct 8, 2008)

If you want strong stems, use an oscillating fan to circulate air. If you want thick stems, then supercrop.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 8, 2008)

yep...yep...or have someone rub it a little:hubba: :rofl: :stoned:  sorry


----------



## Alistair (Oct 8, 2008)

My biggest stems came about with plants in big pots.  The bigger the pot, the bigger the plant, and the bigger the plant the bigger the main stem will be.  I'm guessing here, but it makes sense me.  The more room roots have to grow and get big, the bigger the plant can get.  Plus, the oscillating fan helps to strengthen the stem.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 8, 2008)

start supercropping @ 4-5 node gently pinch w/ forefinger & thumb til feel inner hurd crush. rotate fingers 90* pinch lightly again. plant will fall over but outter hurd should not have any splits in it. if it does, & ive done this b4, take a white glue such as elmers put dab on finger & smear on crack til sealed. sounds crazy but it works. the thicker the stem the harder u have 2 pinch. if done right u should see after few days stem will have 90* bend in it & then start to grow upward again. this will actually help plant take up more nutrients b/c it rebuilt passages twofold. like building muscle. try this on ur least favorite plant to get the touch. dont b afraid pinch where ever & as much as u want on a plant just give a couple per session then give wk recovery. then pinch that slut again!:hubba:


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 8, 2008)

Topping Question.....

Okay, I topped one of my plants before... It turned out to be a boy so I killed it... This was "Y" shaped.... How exactly do you get the 4 stems??? Do I cut the two new Y shaped stems? Is that how the two becomes four?


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 8, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Okay couple questions...
> 
> What are some ways to make my stem thicker/stronger (Explain please) I read something about bending it back and forth??
> 
> What age is this done at?



Hey lol, you're the dude that "pisses" on their plants~!  Sup! lol.  

Well to answer your question, just use a fan so it simulates a light breeze on the plant.  You can try the pinching method also.  I using a least favorite plant to experiment on.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 8, 2008)

keep topping various branches & other branches & youll multiple colas. did lil experiment on current by topping & pinching til all branches reached same height(looked like a goblet). i guess kinda like a makebelieve scrog we'll see how it works


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 8, 2008)

yea thats the way i want it... I wanted at least 4... or 6.... Well I guess 8.. so they can be all the same size.. hmmmm....


----------



## IllusionalFate (Oct 8, 2008)

If you FIM without missing the growth shoot, only one cut is needed to "create" four main stems. In reality, it's the same thing as topping because only the main stem is split, the other two branches are the ones growing at the latest node. The difference between it and topping is that growth hormones are sent evenly throughout those four branches when FIMed, whereas topping focuses the main growth hormones only on the recently divided growth shoot.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent now i gotta find out what "FIM" is.... (Im very new at this!)


----------



## IllusionalFate (Oct 9, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Excellent now i gotta find out what "FIM" is.... (Im very new at this!)


Here you go...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26682


----------

